# InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Dezember 2012)

*InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

Grüße,

ja leute habe ein sehr nerviges Problem an der backe. Wenn ich BF3 spiele und es dann per DxTory aufzeichne Ruckelt die Aufzeichnung !

Er mal paar Grund Infos:


PC-Siehe Sig
Tool: DxTory, Abspielen: Sony Vegas11Pro/WM11(12?)
Aufzeichnung in 720p mit DxTroy Code (siehe Bild) (nutze alle 4 Kerne zum aufzeichnen)
Gerendert in MPEG-2 HDV 720p 25FPS
Meine Einstellung bei Dxtory:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Aufzeichnen habe ich immer genug FPS also bei BF3 so ca 40/50+ FPS je nach dem was passirt. Aber bei der Aufnahme Später ruckelt es Leicht (siehe Video). Und das bekomme ich leider auch nicht weg. Ach ja auch die ungerendere datei ruckelt..

Was habe ich unternommen/versucht.


MPEG-2 Qualität erhöht = ohne Erfolg
DxTory Code eine besser Qualität eingestellt = ohne Erfolg
Andern Render Code versucht = ohne Erfolg
die Aufnahme mit 48FPS versucht =ohne Erfolg
von 1280x720 auf 1280x800 auf gezeichnet = ohne Erfolg
Ich werde langsam noch Blöd hier. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr was ich versuchenn soll oder andres machen soll !


Bitte euch daher um Hilfe !


Hier das Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A280EsqZuFU


*UpDate*

Wenn ich mit MSI Afterburner auf zeiche bekomme ich das selbe Ergebnis..


----------



## DerpMonstah (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

Mal auf RGB - True Quality und Komprimierung aus, vielleicht noch Synchronize Video FPS an


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

Wenn die Synchro machen "Ruckelt" mein Spiele leider, es ist zwar möglich zu spielen aber bei weiten schlechter als ohne.
Das umstellen aus True oder "low" ist egal macht keinen unterschied auch ist da egal ob mit oder ohne Synchro.


----------



## DerpMonstah (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

Und "Compress" aus? Wenn das nicht hilft weiß ich leider nicht weiter :/


----------



## target2804 (3. Dezember 2012)

Versuch mal fraps. Evt ist deine CPU aber zu schwach.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

Fraps xD

Das zeichnet gerade mal 2 Kernen dazu sind die Dateien noch größer als mit DxTory und das brauch mehr Power als DxTory.


----------



## kero81 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcypHt7PcRg&list=PLED2BC7F54EDA89BF&index=15&feature=plpp_video


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*



kero81 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcypHt7PcRg&list=PLED2BC7F54EDA89BF&index=15&feature=plpp_video


 
gibts sowas auch auf deutsch?


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (3. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst die Aufnahme ja auch ohne zu rendern ansehen ?

Läuft sie da noch flüssig oder ruckelt sie da auch schon ? 

Sry falls ich es überlesen habe ....


----------



## target2804 (3. Dezember 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Fraps xD
> 
> Das zeichnet gerade mal 2 Kernen dazu sind die Dateien noch größer als mit DxTory und das brauch mehr Power als DxTory.



Und 3mal darfst du Raten warum er jetzt fraps benutzen soll. Die Größe der Datei spielt übrigens nur eine Rolle für die Festplatte.


----------



## kero81 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> gibts sowas auch auf deutsch?


 
Keine Ahnung, hab ich nicht nach geguckt. Mir wurde das Video empfohlen und ich hab kein Problem mit der Englischen Sprache.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

Der Link ist nicht hilf reich !


----------



## kero81 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

Also mir hat er sehr geholfen.  Guck doch mal ob du jmd kennst der Englisch kann. Der kann dir das doch bestimmt übersetzen. Deine Eltern oder so...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

Ich verstehe schon was der Typ da von sich gibt. Und Dude Eltern XD meine mutter kann noch schlechter Eng als ich xD

Edit:

Man kann sich auch das an schauen der erklärt es noch besser wie ich finde.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpUrqTqybz0


----------



## soth (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

1. Wieso nimmst du mit 30fps auf, wenn du nur in 25fps "renderst"?
2. Wird dytroy wohl alle 1/30 sec ein Bild abgreifen, wenn es also bei dir rucklt wird es das auch im Video tun... 
Ebenso wird wohl jede Unregelmäßigkeit in der Framerate mitaufgenommen, das kann runtergebrochen auf 25 fps zu Rucklern führen. Nutze im Spiel mal VSync und "render" mit 30fps...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

Habe ich gemacht habe es mal mit 30 fps gerendert aber es wird nicht besser. Und Im Game habe ich genug FPS.


----------



## soth (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

Hast du es im Spiel auch mal mit VSync ausprobiert?
Bzw. ruckelt denn das nicht transcodete Video schon, also die Aufnahme vor der Weiterverarbeitung?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

Jap auch ohne "bearbeitung" ruckelt es !


----------



## soth (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

Dann liegt es schon an der Aufnahme... 
VSync hilft? Ja, nein? 

Wurde auch schon vorgeschlagen... fraps mal ausprobiert?


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (5. Dezember 2012)

Genau Versuch mal andere Programme wie MSI Afterburner oder eben Fraps ! 

Liegt dann devinitiv an der Aufnahme :/


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

MSI hatte ich versucht leider keine Verbesserung.


----------



## soth (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

Und wie sieht es mit fraps aus? 
Was ist mit Vsync???


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: InGame flüssig, aufnahme ruckelt ?!*

Ohne Erfolg !


----------

